# Toll Violation Question



## 7costanza

I got a " Toll Violation " in the mail today, it was for 8/22/09 @ 00:52:42 in the morning. They sent a pic of my plate obviously taken from a camera. It states the violation as : Unauthorized use of the etc system,Plaza: 30 sumner Tunnel. and the fine is for 50$. I know this was after a Sox game and I was with a few friends that are Cops and theres no way on earth I would have just blown through a toll, is this even worth fighting or should I just suck it up and pay the fine ?.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> I got a " Toll Violation " in the mail today, it was for 8/22/09 @ 00:52:42 in the morning. They sent a pic of my plate obviously taken from a camera. It states the violation as : Unauthorized use of the etc system,Plaza: 30 sumner Tunnel. and the fine is for 50$. I know this was after a Sox game and I was with a few friends that are Cops and theres no way on earth I would have just blown through a toll, is this even worth fighting or should I just suck it up and pay the fine ?.


DEFINATELY appeal it. I have a transponder and had some issues traveling from here down south last Spring. I contacted all parties and everyone was extremely helpful, Mass especially if you can believe that. Call the people in Auburn and they will help you over the phone.


----------



## Hush

Those things come in the mail fast! I'd fight it of course, but don't expect much. Remember the story where the pike was overcharging cars on the number of axels..they basically said they wouldn't refund the money. Those camera's and sensors aren't foolproof, please make an example of them. Stick it to those fuckers any way you can. Unless absolutely necessary, I avoid the pike like the plague.


----------



## jettsixx

Appeal it, Fastlane probably didnt pick up your transponder. Happened to a friend of mine last week. I think they will charge a $5 admin fee to you account.


----------



## KozmoKramer

7costanza said:


> They sent a pic of my plate obviously taken from a camera.


What, as opposed to those picture taking hockey sticks?


----------



## jettsixx

Was the camera wearing its cover?


----------



## Hush

KozmoKramer said:


> What, as opposed to those picture taking hockey sticks?


Well, there was that big "expose" in the Herald when the cameras were installed, but not legally allowed to take/use the photo's which basically meant you could drive straight thru with no repercussions.


----------



## OfficerObie59

KozmoKramer said:


> What, as opposed to those picture taking hockey sticks?


 Oh you didn't hear, Koz? Those falling ceiling panels had hidden cameras to catch hack construction workers using the wrong type of epoxy adhesive...they didn't work out so well...


----------



## GeepNutt

First question, do you have a transponder?

The way some of these plazas are set up it's easy to drive through the wrong one if you don't have one. Tickets only, Tickets & Fastlane, Fastlane Only, Cash Only, Cash & Fastlane, etc... You get the point.


----------



## Hush

OfficerObie59 said:


> Oh you didn't hear, Koz? Those falling ceiling panels had hidden cameras to catch hack construction workers using the wrong type of epoxy adhesive...they didn't work out so well...


Sounds like you're thinking of the $150k PLUS Video System installed in the tunnel that uses VHS TAPES!! Oh, and it wasn't set up to record when that panel fell.


----------



## Andy0921

I call BS. Costanza doesn't have any friends. 


PAY THE FUCKING FINE, NOOB!


----------



## 94c

7costanza said:


> I got a " Toll Violation " in the mail today, it was for 8/22/09 @ 00:52:42 in the morning. They sent a pic of my plate obviously taken from a camera. It states the violation as : Unauthorized use of the etc system,Plaza: 30 sumner Tunnel. and the fine is for 50$. I know this was after a Sox game and I was with a few friends that are Cops and theres no way on earth I would have just blown through a toll, is this even worth fighting or should I just suck it up and pay the fine ?.


I received one of these violations about 8 months ago after picking up relatives at Logan. Since I don't travel tolls all that often, I was able to give them a basic description of the knucklehead that I gave the money to.

I did send in the check with the appeal and guess what?

I just got my check back un-cashed and stating I won the appeal.

Don't ask me how I won, but I knew I was right.


----------



## KEVDEMT

if you have a fastlane transponder, then it probably didnt register. send them your account information and the should cancel the fine.

if you dont have a transponder, then you blew the toll. doesnt matter if it actually happened or not. you may get lucky with the appeal. you may also win the lottery. its debatable which is actually more likely.

if you got a fine, then this isnt your first time going through a toll unless something has changed. ive blown through one(well ok, two) and the first one generated a warning and the second one brought me the fine.


----------



## 7costanza

Ok, thanks for the responses......I do NOT have a transponder...and I did NOT blow through a toll. I would be able to recognize a toll especially since I wasnt alone and like I said I was with a couple of friends, theres not a chance that I just drove through and said "screw it im not going to pay" and they didnt say anything. I guess the point is is it even worth fighting or just pay the thing.


----------



## Hush

You could always _lodge_ a formal complaint in person:











7costanza said:


> Ok, thanks for the responses......I do NOT have a transponder...and I did NOT blow through a toll. I would be able to recognize a toll especially since I wasnt alone and like I said I was with a couple of friends, theres not a chance that I just drove through and said "screw it im not going to pay" and they didnt say anything. I guess the point is is it even worth fighting or just pay the thing.


 Im guessin you diddnt get a receipt....hey, nobody does unless they're getting reimbursed. I'd still fight it, it only means writing a quick letter, and if you can't wow them with knowledge, confound them with bullshit. Worth a shot. I fought a parking ticket in the City of Boston and won...well they dismissed it for "administrative reasons" while still maintaining that it was issued legally. But we both knew it was BS.


----------



## Tuna

7, don't feel too bad about it. I got a pic, in the mail, of my cruise plate along with a $50 fine. My transponder was shit and management processed it thriugh till it got to me.


----------



## 263FPD

My wife was going to a training seminar at the Brookline PD. She never drives the Pike. She went to the wrong toll booth and used the Fast Lanes lane, naturally without having the tag. When the violation came she sent them back a letter with an explanation. Since this was her first offense, they waived the citation and made her pay the Max. toll which was like $8.00 or so.


----------



## LongKnife56

I think the key question is if you appeal it, whether some police officer gets overtime in order to attend the appeal hearing. If not, then just pay the fine. If so, then by all means appeal it.


----------



## Deuce

Stop feeding the Trolls....


----------



## 78thrifleman

APPEAL, APPEAL, APPEAL!!!

I'm sure the camera could use the OT.

AND... coming home from a Red Sox came at 12:52 AM???? I'm thinking that blowing through a toll is one of the more moral things you did that night.


----------



## 94c

KEVDEMT said:


> i
> if you got a fine, then this isnt your first time going through a toll unless something has changed. ive blown through one(well ok, two) and the first one generated a warning and the second one brought me the fine.


My first time drew me a fine.

If I had lost, I was ready to drink a twelve pack and go up there and find the crooked toll taker myself.

Just sayin...


----------



## jettsixx

I think I know now why you were cited:


----------



## KEVDEMT

94c said:


> My first time drew me a fine.
> 
> If I had lost, I was ready to drink a twelve pack and go up there and find the crooked toll taker myself.
> 
> Just sayin...


interesting. my first got me a warning. then again, this was like 04 or 05 so maybe its changed.


----------

